# How to get a horse used to the trails?



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

My 5-year-old draft and 10-year-old Thoroughbred are nervous on the trails.
They both tend to jig and they spook at things like lawn mowers and plastic bags blowing in the wind. They don't get out of control, they're just really tense.

What do I do when they spook? Just get them to walk past the scary object? And do they just need experience and exposure to get over their nervousness? Also, I have no idea if Norman (the draft) is ok around traffic. How do I introduce cars? The road we ride by isn't real busy, but the cars come by fast and narrow(no courtesy at all. Jerks). I'm dreading riding him by the road, but it has to happen sooner or later. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ride, ride, ride. :]

When my horses spook on trails, I turn their head away from the spooky thing, and put my outside leg on so they keep travelling in the direction I want. basically, they learn that if they keep their attention onme and do as I ask, the scary thing won't get them! lol. 

But mainly it is simply getting out and doing it. The more things they see and (shock horror) actually survive, the quieter they will become.

Are their any quieter roads you could try Norman on?


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I like to let mine walk up to the scary thing, sniff it, look at it, talk to it if they have to, do whatever they need to do to get over it. I agree wild spot though, that if you keep their attention on you, they will notice scary things less. It may also help to do some desensitizing. Rub them all over with your hands, then a riding crop, then a plastic bag, and so and so on. 

Another trick I use when it comes to crossing things in trails (water, ditches, anything that's not completely flat ground) is when we get to something like that, and the horse balks, turn them around and ask them to trot or lope the other way. Then turn them back around and walk up to the obstacle again. If they balk again, immediately turn around and trot or lope away. Pretty soon they'll see that doing what you ask is WAY less work than refusing. You can substitute circling for loping away, just so long as it is more work than simply walking across the obstacle.

As for traffic, you can use your own car. I don't know where you keep your horses, but if there's a paddock near a road, you can drive your car up and down the road by the paddock your horse is in, or if there's not a road, you can turn your car on and let your horse walk up to it, sniff, look at, talk to, whatever. It may help when it comes time to ride near traffic. Just do it's not COMPLETELY foreign, you know?

Hope that helps. :]


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes...ride, ride, ride. We ride our mares through everything from trails, woods, and country roads to suburban neighborhoods and the grocery store. When riding through parking lots and on road, people often ask me how you get a green 4 yr old like our filly, to the point of our seasoned, bomb proof, 14 yr old...the answer is 10 years of experience and a thousand miles of riding. 

If you know someone with a seasoned trail horse, ride with them. A good, calm lead horse will 'teach' your horses faster than any trainer can. I often use our seasoned mare to pony our young ones when I'm alone.

For traffic, first of all, be *very* careful. There are a *lot* of jerks out there. If you can, start with low traffic roads that have a lot of space on the side of the road so your horse doesn't feel trapped, and you have the option to go away from the road instead of into it. To start, when you see a car coming, stop, let your horse watch it go by, then continue, and be aware that they may react differently to cars, trucks, motorcycles, etc depending on their sound, speed, and color. Be extra careful if you cross narrow bridges on the road that has traffic...not only can a horse feel trapped on a bridge, but they have a very different sound and feel.

Make sure you recognize when your horse is reaching it's 'tension limit'. You don't want to get into a fight with a scared horse...you'll both lose. When you need to, switch to doing something different, pick a different path, go back, etc. As long as you do this so that the horse thinks it was your idea (and not giving in), you won't be reinforcing a behavior you don't want.

Lastly, realize that are hundreds of 'horse monsters' in the real world for your horse to see and experience that tax their instincts, but with practice and patience, you will be tremendously rewarded with a horse that you can ride anywhere.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

As bad as I hate to say it, I disagree with LeahKathleen up to a point. Arena desensitizing is great but it only does so much. There is almost always a learning experience to be had on the trail. Whenever my horses spook at something, I circle them until they stop moving and then turn them until they are looking at the big scary thing. I just give them a minute and slowly urge them closer and closer until they sniff it. Most of the time, they will immediately relax and walk away as if it was never there. If they won't get that close and keep dodging away, you might try walking them away, getting off, and leading them back to the scary thing. If they trust you, they will get comfort from you and not be as scared. If they don't trust you, I would not attempt this because they could easily spook and get loose. The only thing that will really get them calm on the trail is hundreds of trail miles and exposure to every strange thing you can find. As for getting used to the cars, do you have someone with a proven calm trail mount that could go with you? If you do, you may try going out for a ride with them and keep the calm horse between yours and the road. By seeing the other horse stay calm, it will help to teach them that cars are really not that scary. I wish you good luck and I hope I helped.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

There is nothing more valuable than a nice, calm, seasoned trail horse to go with you! I'm in the process of training my horse to handle trails. He's come a *long* way in the last three years. He used to be terrified of water, bridges, trails in general and would jig and spook the whole way. It was scary and frusterating and made trail riding miserable. One of my problems was I was using a harsh bit because I thought that would be what I needed to control him. I'd have him in a harsh bit, he'd still spook, take off, and I'd move up to a harsher bit, which just made the situation worse. It's just been repitition, going out as much as I could with my older, bombproof cutting horse. I realized that a certain bit would not solve my problem and now ride him in an eggbutt snaffle. He's gotten to a point where we can now go out with other seasoned trail horses and he'll be okay for the most part. He still gets very tense at times, especially if the other horses get nervous, and there is no way I can go out alone yet, but that's what we're working towards. Just ride, ride, ride, you'll get there eventually!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Whatever they spook at, make them do circels around it and start out with big circles then go smaller and smaller, and i like to make them work a little during the circle, i like to trot then stop turn and go the other way and just keep doing this till you get as close as you can then stop and let them sniff it and what not and let them rest there.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I gotta say, while it may work for some horses, I personally disagree with the 'let them look at it' school of thought, unless it is something major. 

In my opinion, stopping and letting them look at scary objects teaches them that if they are scared, stop and look. I ould rather my horse learnt that if there is something scary, keep his attention on me and I will get him past safely...

That's why I will turn their head away and use my leg to keep their body travelling the same direction. Their attention is taken away from the horse eating monster, on to me, and before they know it they are past said monster and they are ok. 

Plus, there are things that you DON'T want your horse to stop and sniff, like snakes! 

I'm sure the other way works for a lot fo people and their horses, but I just find I want a different response on the trail than stop and look. So far, it's worked for me.

Just another opinion :]


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree there are some things you want to urge them past. But as everyone said in order for them to get to that point it takes as many miles as you can put on them. My mare used to be scared of cattle, at first I let her see what the were and that they weren't going to eat her. Now if we pass some, I do urge her on without the "lets make you face your fear" lesson. 
To the OP, don't be afraid to ask someone to help you. We have been out in parks with kids on bikes. I nicely ask the kids to help me teach my horse and do a couple of ride bys. Kids are almost always willing to help and they are the ones who are always doing something to scare your horse. Have them walk up fast shouting "what a pretty horse, can I pet her?" 
We ride in a city park where there is camping. Tents flapping in the wind used to be a major issue. We asked a couple if we could do some lessons around their tent. Anyway, you get the idea. Just expose them to as much as you can. 
Our mares will still do a little jump when something jumps out in front of them, but there isn't much that can stop them in their tracks anymore.
Horses are naturally curious. Once they figure out its not a horse eating cyclopod, they will want to give it a sniff. 

Heres a video I posted awhile back. Notice Tony is kicking the blind with his foot, and Fras is not concerned. She didn't get that confident overnight. It takes time. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-videos/fras-scary-deer-blind-21061/


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I definately agree about the many miles, it really is in the end the only way your horse will become a good trail horse. By riding the trails :]

I've been on a traffic island while a bus drove past my ponies nose, taken him through a drive through, etc...


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

smrobs said:


> As bad as I hate to say it, I disagree with LeahKathleen up to a point. Arena desensitizing is great but it only does so much. There is almost always a learning experience to be had on the trail.


I agree that there is no substitute for miles on the trail, but sometimes seeing the scary object at home (i.e. a plastic bag) makes one less scary on the trail.

I have only shared what has worked for me and my horses, but I'm sure there are many different ways to teach a horse about the trails. :]


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry to DP but...Sure do all you can at home. I tied plastic shopping bags around our property when our fillys were babies. Lay tarps out for them to play with. Every time you have a pop bottle in your hand around the horses give it a squeeze so it makes that crunchy noise. Rip Velcro, snap gum, set off fireworks :lol: let your imagination go goofy. I can sometimes be seen running races with mine on the 4 wheeler


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

Ignore the spooks, support the horse when needed. If you react to everything he reacts to, you're giving him reason to be tense. Just ignore all the stuff you can. 
I don't agree with pushing the horse past something he's afraid of. A good trail horse won't need to be forced past, but will learn to take you with confidence. 
Give your horse some time. Don't be in a hurry to get from point a to point b. If your horse stops, and is looking at something, wait there with him so he can digest the situation on his own. If he tries to turn away from it, you'd correct him, but otherwise give him some time to decide on his own that it's safe. You will find he will take a breath and walk forwards. There you pet him and allow him to take you. And then just support him. 
Don't push him past his level of confidence, just do enough to get him out and going but don't expect too much. He will learn and grow more confident and willing. 
If your horse spooks big time,don't punish him by spinning in circles. (unless he's trying to run away.  ) Pat on him and comfort him. The less you react, the less he will. 
Don't hit the trail wondering what he's going to spook at next. Ride him like a seasoned trail horse and he will pick up on your energy and have confidence in you. Patience!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> *Ignore the spooks*, support the horse when needed. If you react to everything he reacts to, you're giving him reason to be tense. Just ignore all the stuff you can.
> *I don't agree with pushing the horse past something he's afraid of*. A good trail horse won't need to be forced past, but will learn to take you with confidence.


Not trying to be argumentative... But. lol. If your horse is afraid of something, but you ignore the spook, and don't push him past, how will you ever get past it? Sure some things the horse will decide for himself like you mentioned. But what about those super scary horse eating monsters? 

I also disagree on the patting and comforting after a spook. To me that's rewarding the spook.

I don't _force _my horse past things. I take his attention off the object of fear, and ask him to pay attention to me and walk his feet where I ask. I have never had to 'force' the issue. 

But as i've said, many differing opinions on this subject, it's good to hear the different views!


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

When I say ignore the spooks, I mean as you're riding along and your horse jumps, don't react. If you react to every reaction your horse makes, you make a reactive horse, which translates into a spooking horse. 
Say you're riding along the trail, and you come up to a big scary stump that makes your horse stop dead in his tracks. What do you do? I would support him, by letting him feel me in the rein, but otherwise I would stand there and allow him to digest what is causing him to be frightened. By telling the horse to ignore the stump and continue on, you are adding more pressure to the situation which doesn't help his confidence. You relieve the pressure by allowing him to be at the very closest he's comfortable with. Then quietly once you feel he has relaxed some, you encourage the forward again. 
When I said pet on him, the petting was to reward the horse for making the decision to move forward without being asked, which also means he was rewarded for his confidence and bravery. That he on his own decided he was okay and proceeded down the trail. 
My whole point is that you don't train a horse to be confident and relaxed on the trail if you aren't careful not too add more pressure once it is already present. And by not reacting your horse will find confidence in you because you are calm and confident yourself.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Walka and I came across one of those horse eating tree stumps! Let me tell you, he jumped 6 feet sideways. After jumping , he stood there and honestly, if a horse can be embarrassed, he was! All I did was stay centered in the saddle, and let him compose himself. Then asked him to move forward again. Next time we rode by the stump, he did a little glance and that was it. If I don't call attention to anything, he seems to trust my judgement and continues as asked.

Can't say enough good things about riding with a very well seasoned trail horse to help a greenie gain confidence on the trail. T has helped many get confident on the trail as well as the road. Helps with the riders state of mind as well. Confident, calm , capable riders help when you're riding a green or nervous and inexperienced horse . My friends have been there for me with Walka, and I'm grateful to each one of them.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Fair enough Koomy. I guess the method I use, getting the horses attention and continueing on, is my way of not reacting.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

There have been a lot of good comments and methods posted and, in my experience, they are all good tools to use, depending on the horse and situation. Since we do a lot of de-sensitizing riding in neighborhoods in addition to working trails, I'll just add a few more observations.

Similar to not pressuring your horse too much, horses can only handle so many 'monsters' at one time, even if they trust you, especially if they are out alone. A couple places we work our younger ones around here that tax their limits are a community center on a nice summer day (swimming pool with bright beach balls, rafts, tennis and basketball courts, playground w/swings/etc, all with lots of people and noise) and the grocery store on a busy weekend (cars, shopping carts, skateboards, etc). These environments take a lot of time, and can require multiple methods to reduce their anxiety, especially since they are very dynamic and beyond our control.
Horses do not like change, even change that seems trivial to us, and many places in the real world change every day. In the years that I've ridden young ones on roads, changes like a fresh coat of asphalt, new white/yellow lines on the road, new fire hydrants or mail boxes, etc. can make a horse that has ridden that path a hundred times stop and have a good, long 'think'. Last Christmas, even our bombproof, lead mare took a good look while passing a house with a set of blinking reindeer lawn ornaments (perhaps remembering her penning days).
Each horse has their own special 'monsters', and some NEVER feel 100% confident with them, e.g. I've seen horses that, even with years of work, still didn't feel good about crossing water.
Finally, we all (including me) love to say how much our horses 'trust us', but in my experience, they will always trust their lead horse more. When you have young/inexperienced ones, a good, seasoned, lead/pony horse is indeed worth it's weight in gold.
Good luck fighting all the horse monsters in the world.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Good post, painthorsemares. I too ride all through the suburbs and have ridden to shopping malls etc. My little arab happens to be that solid lead pony!

I also agree about each horses special monster. I know a brumby who is scared of cars, always has been. Another pony I had was terrified of cows, despite living with them, and numerous attempts to desensitize.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Great post PaintHorseMares  I remember our first parade. There were so many horse eating monsters I didn't know were to start. Thank goodness we were at the end of the parade. I found a spot were Vida could watch all the fire trucks, marching bands, clowns in cars etc. I think just letting her see what everything was helped so much. I didn't force anything on her just sat quietly letting her take it in. She was a gem for the whole thing. I was more nervous than she was :shock:


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Vida that made me smile! I remember a parade T and I were in, and we had the fire trucks behind us (!), but in front of us was a giant goose on a float. Well everytime that gooses wings flapped (it was all mechanical) T was like "oh my GOD!". Couldn't of cared less about the sirens behind us, that bird had her full attention. :lol:


----------

